# 240sx....with pink wheels.



## Peeler (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just signed up on the forum and wanted to share some  recent photos of a friend's 240. I hope I'm posting these in the right  section. All C&C welcome.


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dope pics and car man. I'm on here all the time posting pics of cars to get feedback. I'm assuming your using strobes? Looks awesome!


----------



## Peeler (Oct 25, 2011)

MrMikeyZ2189 said:


> Dope pics and car man. I'm on here all the time posting pics of cars to get feedback. I'm assuming your using strobes? Looks awesome!



Thanks. Yeah, I used 3 bare strobes on these.


----------



## camz (Oct 25, 2011)

Great exposure on the sky there!  Two light sources on this? I would've added another source in the back of the vehicle for slight separation.  Good job overalll!

Btw...does your friend mind you showing the plates?


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Oct 25, 2011)

Peeler said:


> MrMikeyZ2189 said:
> 
> 
> > Dope pics and car man. I'm on here all the time posting pics of cars to get feedback. I'm assuming your using strobes? Looks awesome!
> ...



Sweet setup. Looking into getting some strobes or another speedlight when I have the money.


----------



## Peeler (Oct 25, 2011)

camz said:


> Great exposure on the sky there!  Two light sources on this? I would've added another source in the back of the vehicle for slight separation.  Good job overalll!
> 
> Btw...does your friend mind you showing the plates?



Thanks. I lit up the car with 3 strobes, then removed my trigger and took a second shot of the sky. I then painted the sky in the first shot with a layer mask. I intentionally left the mid-ground dark. I was going for a dark and sinister look. 

The owner knows I'm posting these. She doesn't mind about her plates showing.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 25, 2011)

My wife had one of those.  Awesome car.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty good shootin!


----------

